# Scary old Oak tree



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out this old Oak tree in New Orleans city park


















look close


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks to me like a reaper guy just to left, and is that a skull or creepy head thing in front up a bit by the big trunks separating..


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT's a Tim Burton tree!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's an AWESOME tree. And that pic is now my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy cooooool tree!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

me likey


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a baby alien....weird.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

New Orleans City Park has always had some of the kewlest trees. I remember there was supposed to be a tree that looked like a woman was hanging from it and was cursed. But think that one was an urban legend.

-TM


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

ok...nobody has seen the Racoon in the second pic...he came down from the top somewhere when I started taking pictures


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I see him now.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The raccoon actually gives you an even better sense of the size of that old tree. Really neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here is another pic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought it was a skull you put up there, but now that you showed the closeup i see him better in the far away one..
goodpic


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

What a cool looking tree! 
The racoon is saying, "May I help you?" LOL!


----------

